# Bottling chunk honey



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Weight is everything but the packaging.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

jrbbees said:


> Weight is everything but the packaging.


And that weight is what goes on the label, and what is sold.

I get pratically twice the price by adding that little bit of wax.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

what kind of scale will you be using? If its a digital scale just place your container on it and then press zero or reset and then add the honey and comb to the weight you want.
Net weight is the weight minus the container. If you can zero or reset your scale with the container on it and then add until it reads 1 lb. then your net weight is 1 lb.
Gross weight is the weight of container and honey total.

You want to put NET weight on you finished package.


----------

